# Witch MP3 Savings



## mbkwsl (Oct 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of any available MP3s where a witch is talking? Maybe a boiling calderon, some witch laughter etc. I have the Gemmy witch and am looking to create my own soundtrack

Thanks for all help

Mark


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a link to a video of our witch. I wrote the witch chant and Roxy did the voice recording.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13613&highlight=witch


----------



## mbkwsl (Oct 3, 2009)

*Mp3*

Would you be willing to send me the MP3 version?

Regards,

Mark
[email protected]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Would you like it with or without the cauldron bubbling sound?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you play any of Donna Osmand's songs backwards you can get the same sound effect. LOL


----------



## mbkwsl (Oct 3, 2009)

With the cauldron sound.

Regards

Mark


----------



## mbkwsl (Oct 3, 2009)

Donny is OK but man I've had a crush on Marie for years. Do see her Vegas show - 5 stars.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mark, we emailed you the file.


----------

